
The Future of Identity Belongs to Apple and Google - tortilla
http://evhead.com/2011/05/future-of-identity-belongs-to-apple-and.html
======
rakkhi
Doesn't this really ignore Facebook Connect?

Federated authentication is finally at a tipping point:

\- The business case for federated access is based on making it easier for
consumers to sign-up and use your services and cheaper and faster to integrate
with business partners

\- Security and implementation costs are often barriers however these can be
overcome with strong authentication for a limited number of identities and via
technologies such as OpenAM

\- The tipping point for federated authentication is here, if you want to get
in front of the curve Open-ID is well worth implementing

Read more: [http://www.rakkhis.com/2011/04/federated-authentication-
secu...](http://www.rakkhis.com/2011/04/federated-authentication-security-
that.html)

